# Erwin Rommel's grave and site of his suicide.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2014)

While on my trip back to Germany last month, I made a side trip out to the site where Rommel was forced to commit suicide and to his grave. 

Here are some pics. This was the first time I visited it since I was at the ceremony for the 50th anniversary of his death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

Is that a tank hatch?


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures, Chris. 
Come to think about it - it was exactly 70 years last month.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2014)

I am glad they have honored him in such a way. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a tank hatch?



Looks like it is one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice touch


----------



## taly01 (May 8, 2018)

Its a question if Rommel's death is literally a "suicide". He was offered the choice of court martial -> hanging -> and his family name been dishonoured. Maybe the Japanese term HariKiri or "honor-suicide" is more appropriate.


----------



## parsifal (May 8, 2018)

Rommel's suicide was a tragedy. It is still hotly debated as to whether in fact he was ever a member of the conspiracy, or even how much he knew. To me it is telling that the conspirators in touch with John Foster Dulles (Speidel I think, from memory) advised the allies that Rommel could not be counted on to support the coup.

he was killed on the basis he might have known about the plot and did nothing, the evidence that implicated him came from the torture induced confessions of Stulnagel and Hofacker, though his friendship with Kluge was also a prime reason for his death. by any standard the evidence leading to his death was flimsy, but in the context of post 20 July 1944, this was enough to get anyone killed


----------

